# Fallen Angels



## M @ k o (Sep 28, 2005)

Barrancas Cemetery

It was a rainy day, I felt like going there.


----------



## pursuer (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, great series. 1,2 and four are really excellent. I like the curved perspective in the first. Those trees are freaken huge :shock:


----------



## woodsac (Sep 28, 2005)

Awesome series :thumbsup:  I also especially like 1, 2, 4


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 28, 2005)

great shots Mako, thanks for the view, and the respect.


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 28, 2005)

Thx woodsac and pursuer.

You're welcome Raymond.


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 28, 2005)

Great series, Love the second and third shots.

Eric


----------



## walter23 (Sep 28, 2005)

I like the connotations of "fallen angels" in the context of a military graveyard full of soldiers, who, right or wrong, were in many cases killers themselves.   Good title, and great shots.


----------



## aprilraven (Sep 28, 2005)

wonderful shots....respectful...and they were angels...every one of them..to someone they loved......

powerful images...appropriate for a rainy day....

good photography...


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 28, 2005)

And life goes on. 

TY


----------



## scoob (Sep 28, 2005)

awesome shots!!!! this looks really like the arlington national cemetary in washington. b&w is cool.  :thumbup:


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Sep 28, 2005)

Type of images I have a problem to comment on...

Sorry pal

AR


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 29, 2005)

wonderful series, i too really like 1 2 & 4.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 29, 2005)

very nice! the first one is my fav!!!


----------



## Chiller (Sep 29, 2005)

WOW!!  Smokin series M @ k o .  1 and 2 are my faves.  There is nothing like going to a cemetery on a rainy day... well for me it is any day.  
  Very well done. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 29, 2005)

Thx scoob, mentos, JTH and chiller. 
Sorry AR, hope I didn't offend you in anyway. But ,I do understand your point.


----------



## Mansi (Sep 29, 2005)

nice work m@ko.... makes for a wonderful series :thumbsup: cool perspectives


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Sep 29, 2005)

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Thx scoob, mentos, JTH and chiller.
> Sorry AR, hope I didn't offend you in anyway. But ,I do understand your point.




"offend me"? Not at all pal , it's just not my kind of "cup of tea" to comment on.

Later

Arie Rotshtein


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 29, 2005)

Thx Mansi  8 ) 

rgrt AR !


----------



## TBaraki (Sep 29, 2005)

That second shot really struck a chord with me.  The entire series is very emotional.  Amazing series!


----------



## tkrahling (Sep 29, 2005)

What I like is how well you portray the sense of distance in a 2-D photo.


----------

